# SS ECO 600 or S122II 520?



## nokia6600 (Mar 10, 2013)

S12II- Seasonic S12II 520 Watts PSU - Seasonic: Flipkart.com

ECO 600- Seasonic ECO 600 600 Watts PSU - Seasonic: Flipkart.com

To run FX 8350 and HD 7850 2GB GPU? I will overclock the procssr in future.


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 10, 2013)

Get the s12ii 520.


----------

